# butterfly bands



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

hi guys, i made some butterfly bands today but i have a problem they seem slow its strange beacuse i found some giant rubber bands which have poor elogation and are heavy draw but they shoot harder and faster than the butterfly bands.
can some body help?


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

im no expert on them i am yet to even try butterfly style.but you may have made them to long for your draw and they arent being stretched to what they should.only a thought and im sure someone with more knowledge about them will reply.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

ok mate, thanks for replying.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hi Huey,
when i post your catapult off to you mate i'll send two sets of bands one normal and one butterfly set


----------

